# Kennedy Files to be opened



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

My kind of POTUS....



> Trump says he'll allow Kennedy assassination files to be released


Trump says he'll allow Kennedy assassination files to be released | TheHill


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They will be opened . Bet your tail they will not release anything the came out of side investigation that put a bad light on Kennedy. You know darn well they looked into if the killing had anything to do with any of his mistresses


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

These files have long been packaged nicely for your safe viewing pleasure.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If we have to depend on the media for this information, it will be washed until there isn’t anything relevant to see....


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

What the heck are in those files that they didn’t want anyone to see for another 25 years?


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Aliens did it !!!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

and what will we find out....


.... the butler did it.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

We'll see. I wonder how badly they will be redacted. Much of the earlier releases were heavily redacted.
.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Notold63 said:


> What the heck are in those files that they didn't want anyone to see for another 25 years?


ND from a SS member?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Any Marilyn Monroe pics?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If they could steal JFK's brain from the National Archives, a little paperwork alteration isn't even a challenge.

https://www.historicmysteries.com/jfks-missing-brain/


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

It was an "Ambush" in Dallas with multiple shooters .


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Ever see redacted documents, everything critical is blacked out, what a farce.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

One man could have done it , no doubt in my mind. The Kennedy family was a criminal organization . They were a lot of people that had a score to settle with them. Kennedy had a long list of affairs not a stretch to say that could have played a part. But we all know it was the Russians the were behind it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The only bad thing about Kennedy being assassinated is he went down in history as a hero. After how he handled the Cuban Missile Crisis and The Bay of Pigs, plus how he treated his wife and the fact that his whole family was a crime syndicate, Kennedy deserved everything he got and then some!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

My friend you to say:

We, the US Govt did it, and if you knew why you'd thank them.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RedLion said:


> My kind of POTUS....
> 
> Trump says he'll allow Kennedy assassination files to be released | TheHill


Sorry for the late response on this thought but it just occurred to me tonight.

Do you think this final dump of papers about JFK (that was ordered to be released long before Trump even considered running for POTUS) will finally substantiate Trump's accusation during the primary that Ted Cruz's father was actually the second gunman on the grassy knoll?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Why do we need to know?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Nothing relevant will become of these heavily redacted papers. For several DECADES, they have been run through with a fine tooth comb, to ensure the elitists arent held accountable.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The release will be a source for a few new books and movies that in the end prove nothing.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hahaha OMG

"US media speculates that Kennedy's reported assassin Lee Harvey Oswald might have contacted Soviet secret services and undergone special 'training' during his stay in the USSR."

More:
TASS: Russian Politics & Diplomacy - Diplomat bashes ?wild and shocking? ploy to link Kennedy assassination to Russia


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well we should have known. At the last second we will not release all of it just yet. Seems there are some pages that will show CIA,FBI ect to be idiots. So another 180 days while they clean it up


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Well part of the files anyway. Looks like once again Donny Boy said one thing then did another.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Well part of the files anyway. Looks like once again Donny Boy said one thing then did another.


 When his People tell him there are things in those files that may effect the nation he must listen. he gave them 180 days to explain it. Kennedy was dirty no getting around that how much of that they want to admit to maybe a reason. Kennedy was no great hero of the people .


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Joe Kennedy comes to mind. That tool was evil.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> . Jack Ruby told an FBI informant to 'watch the fireworks' just hours before JFK was killed in 1963
> . Two days later Ruby shot dead JFK's killer Lee Harvey Oswald outside a jail
> . Interaction between Ruby and the informant was released as a part of JFK files
> . It may suggest that Ruby knew the shooting would to take place ahead of time
> . JFK Files are being released by the National Archives over a six month period


Jack Ruby may have known about JFK assassination | Daily Mail Online


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

So what do you think of the POS now hat he did not open all the files like he said he would ?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> So what do you think of the POS now hat he did not open all the files like he said he would ?


Well, he did what his advisors and the law asked of him. Read the law from when it was signed and read the responsibilities of our POTUS. 
You need to get over your loss in the election. Trump is not the enemy.
Hillary was/is a bad person, bad candidate and horrible citizen of this country. You know the laws she has broken. Trump hasnt broken one law.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Well, he did what his advisors and the law asked of him. Read the law from when it was signed and read the responsibilities of our POTUS.
> You need to get over your loss in the election. Trump is not the enemy.
> Hillary was/is a bad person, bad candidate and horrible citizen of this country. You know the laws she has broken. Trump hasnt broken one law.


Very true. I guess he missed this as well....


> . JFK Files are being released by the National Archives over a six month period


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> So what do you think of the POS now hat he did not open all the files like he said he would ?


You darn Millennials and your lazy writing can't even write out the entire word. That or you know it's to shameful to even write that out referring to our GREAT PRESIDENT, President Trump! Maybe there is an ounce of hope for ya yet! Like they said Trump WILL release the files once they finish combing through them to make sure nothing important is received that could endanger people. NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT MISTER ! Anything revealed to the public is also revealed to other people like the crazy leader of North Korea! Geeze think about that before spewing more Crazy Democratic talking points. Stop letting Hillary be your alpha male! Think for YOURSELF! The world could use MORE people who are FREE THINKERS!


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Steven said:


> You darn Millennials and your lazy writing can't even write out the entire word. That or you know it's to shameful to even write that out referring to our GREAT PRESIDENT, President Trump! Maybe there is an ounce of hope for ya yet! Like they said Trump WILL release the files once they finish combing through them to make sure nothing important is received that could endanger people. NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT MISTER ! Anything revealed to the public is also revealed to other people like the crazy leader of North Korea! Geeze think about that before spewing more Crazy Democratic talking points. Stop letting Hillary be your alpha male! Think for YOURSELF! The world could use MORE people who are FREE THINKERS!


Don't know who is a millennial? Have you read the comments, names others have used to refer to presidents? You must not have or Perhaps I missed here you objected to racist names or vulgar comments.

If you do not like me calling him a POS I will refer to him in his own language when he called himself a PUSSY GRABBER.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I made a mistake on the last post meant to also post this and not double post the PUSSY GRABBER MEME


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> So what do you think of the POS now hat he did not open all the files like he said he would ?


Hey RJAMES, I came across this the other day and it reminded me of you!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Meemees are also good solid "facts"......lol


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And some of you thought that there would be no value in the files.....



> JFK Files Reveal Bobby Kennedy And CIA Plotted False Flag War With USSR


https://www.archives.gov/files/research/jfk/releases/docid-32977055.pdf


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

RedLion said:


> And some of you thought that there would be no value in the files.....
> 
> https://www.archives.gov/files/research/jfk/releases/docid-32977055.pdf


Politicians, doing the same thing over and over to divert attention.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Politicians, doing the same thing over and over to divert attention.


Yep, usually away from their own crimes.


----------

